# DirectLogic



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone some experience with these PLC's? What thoughts and opinions about them?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They're tough, low cost PLC's. Plenty capable for lots of applications.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Taking a three day programing class at automation direct in Atlanta now. Day one was very interesting class.they seem to be able to do anything the higher end plcs can do at a fraction of the cost


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Taking a three day programming class at automation direct in ATL right now. They seem to be able to do anything the higher end plcs can do only cheaper.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

have use them in company for over 30 years (it was branded GE, TI, then koyo). they are though (have some over 25 years old still running) and very low price. I had more failure with omron and AB plc then those cheap ones! 
Service is very good also. Get away from their cheap gs1 ac drive.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

What do these run for software? 

Do they have their own, and what is the cost of it?

You dont need a $5000.00 license or a "super dongle" do you?:laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

software cost less than 400$ and free upgrades, free demo, you can install it on multiple computers, no dongles, just a simple serial number, you dont see that with AB and omron :blink:


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Free software that goes up to 100 words contacts timers ect. The full version is $279.00. This is a one time fee with free upgrades


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the demo software. Ladder logic, which is my choice, and seems okay. The comments are appreciated.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I have never done anything with one of these, so excuse all the questions.

As far as programming, are there other options besides ladder logic?

Like AB has Ladder logic, structured text, function block and one other I dont remember:jester:

Do these also have options for the programmer?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i know there is stage programming which is similar to grafcet schematics


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i know there is stage programming which is similar to grafcet schematics


 I looked up grafcet, and the "other" AB language came back to me.

That looks just like Sequential Function Chart programming from AB, and I am sure its almost as big a PIA.

I ran into that one time in real life. Some guy in India did it and they bought the programming from him. Then they paid us to do it again because its hard to follow. 

For very simple programs it looks straight forward, but once things begin to get a little complicated it looks like a spider high on crack made it.:laughing:


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Pia?


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Netree said:


> Pia?


 Pain In the Ahem:laughing:


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Of course... "Schmerz im Arsch" :lol:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

I've played with DL plc's, The ladder is similar to A/B. The Mnemonics are a little different and when building rungs, you have to "draw" them. At least the version I messed with, it's been a while.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

I work on portable equipment that tests the limits of all electrical equipment.
This equipment uses AB, Siemens, Wago, and DL racks and PLCs.
I have absolutely no problems with the first 3, but the DL I must change racks and cards like underwear. Seriously. Spent nearly 40 hours chasing a problem last weekend that ended up being a bad analog card. I have never ran in to bad cards, until dealing with this brand.
You get what you pay for.
Overall, I'm sure it is a good, economical solution in a less severe operating environment.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The Koyo PLC that is now sold as the Direct Logic is a near 30 year old design, so consequently it is now very long in the tooth when it comes to capabilities. It was sold as the GE Series 1, The Texas Instruments TI-405, the Siemens 405 and a few other brands and names, they are all the same. It was even the guts behind the original A-B SLC100. But you may notice that all but DL have long since abandoned this product and moved on. People don't do that without reason. It's not that it wasn't a good solid PLC, it's just that there are better ones out there for the money, and it's only a matter of time before the Koyo /DL PLCs will be no more. They are already trying to get people to migrate to their newer Click PLCs, so the DL series is probably on it's way out.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

they already have a new powerful series, the pac
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...vity3000_(Programmable_Automation_Controller)


----------

